# Women??  If I eat a forth of cornbread, I'm a pig, but two eights is fine.



## rkunsaw (Feb 6, 2019)

Since there is only the two of us we make a small batch of cornbread in an 8 inch cast iron skillet. Today I cut the corn bread in four pieces. My wife said that's too big, you don't need to eat so much. So I cut it again making 8 pieces. While I was busy eating my beans and slaw my wife noticed I was about out of cornbread so she handed me another piece saying you need another since those pieces  are so small.


So it seems if I eat a forth of the cornbread I'm a glutenous pig but two eights is perfectly fine.??? Someday I'll learn...Yeah, right


----------



## Keesha (Feb 6, 2019)

rkunsaw said:


> Someday I'll learn...Yeah, right


Probably not!:lofl:


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2019)

That's like the guy who ordered a 16 inch pizza cut into 6 pieces because 8 was too much to eat.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 6, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> That's like the guy who ordered a 16 inch pizza cut into 6 pieces because 8 was too much to eat.


Yes but that was a ‘man.’ That’s different. :grin:


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2019)

oooh, yeah.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm not understanding your thread title.

It's not descriptive of what the thread is about.
Are you hoping a one word cryptic title will entice everyone to click on the thread?
Are you trying to say something about women?
Are you trying to limit the discussion to only women?

What's going on?


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 6, 2019)

This former maths teacher is quietly weeping.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 6, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> I'm not understanding your thread title.
> 
> It's not descriptive of what the thread is about.
> Are you hoping a one word cryptic title will entice everyone to click on the thread?
> ...



I think he’s just venting about women in a humourous kind of way. 
I doubt he meant any harm. 
He can’t help it!:shrug: 
 He’s a man after all :lofl:


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 6, 2019)

Wot Keesha sed.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2019)

Geeze, he's just being funny. We know him not to be insulting toward women. But I guess you don't, AC.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 6, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Geeze, he's just being funny. *We* know him not to be insulting toward women. But I guess you don't, AC.



"We" ? I said nothing about being insulted.

My point is focused on the one word vague title.  and yes, I _am_ familiar with rkunsaw"s threads and in fact have replied to many.

btw, my question was directed to OP rkunsaw but looks like others are speaking for him. :grouphug:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2019)

rkunsaw said:


> Since there is only the two of us we make a small batch of cornbread in an 8 inch cast iron skillet. Today I cut the corn bread in four pieces. My wife said that's too big, you don't need to eat so much. So I cut it again making 8 pieces. While I was busy eating my beans and slaw my wife noticed I was about out of cornbread so she handed me another piece saying you need another since those pieces  are so small.
> 
> So it seems if I eat a forth of the cornbread I'm a glutenous pig but two eights is perfectly fine.??? Someday I'll learn...Yeah, right



She just loves you Larry and is watching our for your health, that's why she suggested making smaller pieces.  Once she saw it might not be enough, she cared enough to offer you another piece right away.  I think her intentions in the beginning were well meaning, but then she had second thoughts.   Me, I would have just grabbed a quarter piece and maybe added another eighth.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> My point is focused on the one word vague title.  and yes, I _am_ familiar with fuzzy's threads and in fact have replied to many.
> 
> btw, my question was directed to OP fuzzy, but looks like others are speaking for him. :grouphug:



Is Rkunsaw's nickname "fuzzy"   If it is, that's new to me.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 6, 2019)

Well, I'm kinda ticked at myself because I have beans in the pantry but forgot to get cornbread mix.



SeaBreeze said:


> Is Rkunsaw's nickname "fuzzy"  If it is, that's new to me.


My mistake. Apologies to rkunsaw.  I corrected upthread.

Guess I should have followed the instruction not to respond to non-descriptive thread titles. :shrug:
_Please write a descriptive and complete title for your thread. Threads without a meaningful title will be removed without notice, please do NOT reply to them. _


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 7, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> I'm not understanding your thread title.
> 
> It's not descriptive of what the thread is about.
> Are you hoping a one word cryptic title will entice everyone to click on the thread?
> ...


Sorry AC I meant no harm. What title would you suggest for such a thread as this?


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 7, 2019)

rkunsaw said:


> Since there is only the two of us we make a small batch of cornbread in an 8 inch cast iron skillet. Today I cut the corn bread in four pieces. My wife said that's too big, you don't need to eat so much. So I cut it again making 8 pieces. While I was busy eating my beans and slaw my wife noticed I was about out of cornbread so she handed me another piece saying you need another since those pieces  are so small.
> 
> 
> So it seems if I eat a forth of the cornbread I'm a glutenous pig but two eights is perfectly fine.??? Someday I'll learn...Yeah, right


 
Reminds me of an old song.   "I don't get no satisfaction"


----------



## CarolfromTX (Feb 27, 2019)

Clearly, someone is not good at equivalent fractions.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 27, 2019)

Come on people!  Slack up!


----------



## Falcon (Feb 27, 2019)

Larry,   You  been hittin'  the bottle  AGAIN  ??


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 28, 2019)

rkunsaw said:


> Sorry AC I meant no harm. What title would you suggest for such a thread as this?



Why are you apologizing if you feel you did nothing wrong?

Don't.


----------

